# Growin' up.



## Vidboy10 (Sep 27, 2010)

Holy shit, I miss being 4 and 5. ;_;

But really, what are songs you remember growing up too?


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Sep 27, 2010)

No, not going to type it. Most tempers here thinks hip-hop and rap is like something mumbling and rumbling about words.


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 27, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> No, not going to type it. Most tempers here thinks hip-hop and rap is like something mumbling and rumbling about words.


Same. But for most people just find the years they were growing up and find the top singles of those years. We kids were so mainstream!


----------



## GameSoul (Sep 27, 2010)

I actually wouldn't mind being a kid for a week. So much crap going on at the moment. I grew up to Hard Knock Life - Jay Z and some top songs over the years.


----------



## greyhound (Sep 27, 2010)

Parents who liked rock music:




Remember this always being on the radio:


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 27, 2010)

My father loved Dire Straits, the cure, duran duran, the cars and all all the oldies. 
I liked them, too and listen to them when i dont have time to kill 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Thank you by Dido
Money for nothing - Dire straits


----------



## Maz7006 (Sep 27, 2010)

... no pun intended.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 27, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> ... no pun intended.


DAMN...
I loved Blink 182 when i was a kid, I remember listening to there album "Take Off Your Pants and Jacket", freakin' awesome album. :3


----------



## MFDC12 (Sep 28, 2010)

also, more bands/artists id rather not post here. im embarrassed lol


----------



## smile72 (Sep 28, 2010)

...Baby One More Time - Britney Spears
Believe - Cher
Thank You - Dido
Music - Madonna
Genie in a Bottle - Christina Aguilera
My Heart Will Go On - Celine Dion
Waiting for Tonight - Jennifer Lopez
and many more songs by the artists above!


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 2, 2010)

Heres a few more...


----------

